# IG Markets account holders please read



## CharlieN (15 December 2008)

Hi all

This is my first post here, I have recently opened an account with igmarkets and have had a few trades all went well. EXcept that when I use the "Get a payment" from puredeal to withdraw fund I always get this message
""Sorry. An unexpected error has occurred. Please log out, close all 
browser windows, and try again."

I have report the problem to their helpdesk for a week now but still they have not fixed it.

I'm just wondering if other acount holders in here have the same problem Or is it just me ??



thanks 

CharlieN


----------



## tasmanian (15 December 2008)

*Re: IGmarkets account holders please read*

gday,

I have withdrawn from ig before and had no problems.This was a couple of months ago though.I have found their service so so in dealing with their helpdesk could definetely improve.Ive had emails unanswered several times.

Service could definetely improve but like I said never had trouble withdrawing funds before.

cheers


----------



## CharlieN (15 December 2008)

Thank you Tasmanian for a quick reply, If you don't mind could you please click on "Get a Payment" or "make a payment" to see if you get the same error. 

I've tried on both firefox and IE6 many times still got the same error. You're right their helpdesk service need improvement.


thanks again

CharlieN


----------



## korrupt_1 (15 December 2008)

last withdrawl i made last tuesday went through no problems.. cash in my bank a/c the next morning.

My main platform is FF 3

I also use IE7 on the odd occassion when FF buggers up... but don't recall using IE for withdrawls... my assumptoin is that if the puredeal platform loads ok, then everything else should be ok?

I've tested it out with google's chrome browser and that seems to work ok as well.

anyway... emailing helpdesk can be slow at times... best to call them... never really been on hold for more than a minute or two...


EDIT... just requested a payment now... went through with no problems


----------



## jonojpsg (15 December 2008)

For mine i have never had a problem with getting payments or with the helpdesk via email - they have responded within hours!


----------



## SoBadAtTrading (15 December 2008)

I encountered this problem before while trying to do currency conversion. I don't think it was resolved so best to call them and give them the instructions instead.


----------



## CharlieN (15 December 2008)

Thank you Korrupt , Jonojpsg , and SoBadAtTrading

I will try upgrade my FF to version 3 to see if it work. The otherday I called IGmarkets' helpdesk and they said that they would not be able to help over the phone and prefer via email, but they did not respond to some of my emails, they said that the emails got lost. Now I make sure that emails I send to them with read receipt.


cheers

CharLienN


----------

